# Steelhead Rod



## pa burl (Mar 5, 2015)

Here's the newest weapon out that the Great Lakes steelhead are going to hate. Its actually a Center pin rod but most will not know, Like a fly reel but used for fishing bobbers in the rivers. Just phone pics so are kinda plain.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 12


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks sweet ! What woods did you use ?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 5, 2015)

Great looking rod Brian. Amboyna ? I see the stacked cork, do Yout treat that in any way?
.


----------



## pa burl (Mar 5, 2015)

Actually is orange dyed and stabilized maple burl. The whole rod theme for wood to guide wraps is matching to a highly custom center pin reel. The cork has a Tru-oil finish, helps protect from all the egg goo that use


----------



## Sprung (Mar 5, 2015)

Now that's just awesome! I've got the parts here to put a fly rod together and that gives me some ideas to put a little bit of a more personal touch to it!


----------



## pa burl (Mar 5, 2015)

Heres a little more eye candy. There's probably more work in the guide wraps with all the details and getting the finish just right (perfect). bottom photo sucks I know

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## pa burl (Mar 5, 2015)

I forgot, I know the rod wrapping jig is terrible in the 1st photos but it was built long ago on the fly when I first started. ive been meaning to build a new one, just gotta find the time,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 5, 2015)

Sure is great to see woodworking talent used in support of another hobby! Nice rod! Chuck


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 6, 2015)

Outstanding job! Beautiful
Graybeard


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 6, 2015)

What kind of blank is it and what custom pin did you go with ?


----------



## Sirfishalot (Mar 6, 2015)

Real nice work Brian!
Does the wood also have the tru oil finish? Did you turn the whole handle together or the cork seperately?

Thanks,
JayT


----------



## pa burl (Mar 6, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> What kind of blank is it and what custom pin did you go with ?



CTS Blank 13' 2pc. A beautiful RSG reel will add the finishing touch.


----------



## pa burl (Mar 6, 2015)

Sirfishalot said:


> Real nice work Brian!
> Does the wood also have the tru oil finish? Did you turn the whole handle together or the cork seperately?
> 
> Thanks,
> JayT



Yes all the cork and wood were glued up and turned together on a mandrel. Tru oil finish on all wood and cork, a finish on the handle is either loved or hated by guys just comes down to preference. One would think that it would make the handle slippery but its really not the case


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 6, 2015)

Nice blanks for sure. I love mine. 

Rsg huh? You went super custom!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2015)

that looks sweet Brian. very nice job....


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 6, 2015)

Fish are going to jump min the boat to kiss that rod. Looks great.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pa burl (Mar 6, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Fish are going to jump min the boat to kiss that rod. Looks great.



Thats the idea, then wee can call it catching and not fishing, lol. anything to put a few more on the bank




gman2431 said:


> Nice blanks for sure. I love mine.
> 
> Rsg huh? You went super custom!



They are the best blanks I put my hands on so far, but I actually prefer a 3-6lb or a spey conversion because of the lighter tip section but there all good . Yes sir a RSG to spoil myself.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 6, 2015)

Please spoil us with those rsg pics!


----------



## pa burl (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for the king words guys,appreciated!



gman2431 said:


> Please spoil us with those rsg pics!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 6, 2015)

AWESOME! Hell of a setup you got there. Envious isn't even the right word! Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pa burl (Mar 6, 2015)

@gman2431 trust me I know, I had to build and sell a lot of rods just to save for the reel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 6, 2015)

Top of the line tho. Congrats on that setup. It will last a lifetime plus. 

Now if only our rivers would unfreeze up here. My CTS needs some exercise.


----------



## Sirfishalot (Mar 6, 2015)

Damn you would have to post those reel pics. 
Bad enough I getting strung out on gathering wood 
I hadn't even heard of those before.

JayT​


----------



## pa burl (Mar 6, 2015)

@Sirfishalot 
Its just as bad as any wordworking! And looks like you live close to or on prime territory so id be careful not to even look into farther,lol. its a blast though, the reels have no drags and its just your finger pressure...... 6-12lb steelhead.....13' rod.......6lb leader............PRICELESS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 6, 2015)

Very stunning Brian ! Beautiful work


----------



## dycmark (Mar 6, 2015)

Outstanding for sure!


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 7, 2015)

Brought back memories of my dad making rods when I was a little kid in the Keys. His were/ are very nice but that is a knockout.


----------

